# Roasted Brussel Sprouts



## GB (Jan 10, 2007)

I had not had brussel sprouts since I was a kid. As a kid I would eat them, but they were never my favorite. They were always boiled and served with butter or salt. 

I have been wanting to try them again recently so I bought some the other day. Last night I cooked them up. I decided to roast them instead of boiling them. Man what a difference! I preheated the oven to 400. I then cut off the end of the brussel sprouts and cut most of them in half. The very small ones stayed whole. They were tossed in olive oil and then got a heavy dose of ground black pepper and salt. They went into the oven. i gave the pan a good shake after about 15 minutes. the roasted for about 30 minutes or so. After they came out of the oven I gave them another dose of salt.

My wife, who had never had brussel sprouts before, but had heard nothing good about them, loved them. I could not get enough of them. My daughter wanted nothing to do with them  

I can't wait to make these again. The only problem is that they made the house stink.


----------



## rickell (Jan 10, 2007)

we eat them about once a week, they do make the house stink.
i just steam them and salt and pepper them, i am not a great fan
i too have wanted to try to roast them.  i will try that next time.
your probably wondering if i am not a great fan than why once a week
my hubby loves them and one of my three daughters seems to have
aquired a taste for them too.  oh but don't ever try to cook the
frozen ones yuck.  but again my hubby loves him.  if we ar having
frozen no thank you on my plate.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 10, 2007)

I have done these for a good while now, along with broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, beets, carrots, etc. Roasting is just the VERY best!!
If you ever can, get a stalk of brussels sprouts. They are SO fresh, and delicious.
Brussels sprouts are also a good thing to add to a marinated salad mix.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 10, 2007)

I love brussel sprouts - even tho they stink.  I make them about once a week when I am home alone since no one else enjoys them.  I did roast them once and the house stunk for days.  For the sake of the rest of my family, I won't do that again.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 10, 2007)

we began to roast them a few years ago...wow...love them.  Our recipe uses panceta (or bacon) olive oil, garlic, 400* shake every 5 minutes for 15 min. add balsamic vinegar and thyme at the end roast 5 more min.  really delish!


----------



## The Z (Jan 10, 2007)

Hadn't actually thought of roasting them.  I wasn't a fan as a kid... but they were probably over-steamed and nastified... and probably frozen.

Fresh is best.  I usually just steam and don't add any salt/pepper.  The roasting sounds like a treat !


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 10, 2007)

GB - I've often added halved brussel sprouts to this favorite roasted veggie mix of mine.

*ROASTED MIXED ROOT VEGETABLES*
 
2 thin-skinned/waxy white or red potatoes
2 turnips
2 small/medium onions
2 large/thick carrots
Handful of peeled garlic cloves, or peeled cloves from 2 heads
Extra-virgin olive oil
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Dried or fresh-chopped rosemary
Paprika
 
Preheat oven to 475 degrees.
 
Cut potatoes in half lengthwise & each half in thirds crosswise.  Peel turnips, cut in half lengthwise & each half in thirds crosswise.  Peel onions, cut in half lengthwise & each half in half.again lengthwise.  Peel carrots & cut in 2” long chunks.
 
Place all vegetables on a rimmed baking sheet & pour approx. ½ cup of olive oil over.  Sprinkle with salt, pepper, rosemary, & paprika, & using your hands, toss vegetables on baking sheet until thoroughly covered with oil & spices.  Spread vegetables out on baking sheet in a single layer, or as close thereto as possible.
 
Roast vegetables for 15 minutes at 475, stirring occasionally, then turn heat down to 400 & continue roasting for another 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Test for doneness by piercing with a sharp knife, which should slide in fairly easily, but perhaps with a “little” resistance in the center.
 
Makes an excellent accompaniment to a plain roast chicken.


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2007)

Breezy that sounds delicious!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2007)

GB you've discovered one of my favorites.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2007)

I always knew you had good taste Trish


----------



## cjs (Jan 11, 2007)

like eating candy!!


----------



## XeniA (Jan 11, 2007)

Yummm! My son and I (only) love them. Never tried roasting them but will try to remember to tuck some in next time I shove a chicken in the oven. Were yours fresh or frozen, GB?

By the way, try a hefty squeeze of fresh lemon over the top, no matter how you cook them ...


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 11, 2007)

They are also good cut in half and sauteed with bacon.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

They were fresh Ayrton.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I had not had brussel sprouts since I was a kid. As a kid I would eat them, but they were never my favorite. They were always boiled and served with butter or salt.
> 
> I have been wanting to try them again recently so I bought some the other day. Last night I cooked them up. I decided to roast them instead of boiling them. Man what a difference! I preheated the oven to 400. I then cut off the end of the brussel sprouts and cut most of them in half. The very small ones stayed whole. They were tossed in olive oil and then got a heavy dose of ground black pepper and salt. They went into the oven. i gave the pan a good shake after about 15 minutes. the roasted for about 30 minutes or so. After they came out of the oven I gave them another dose of salt.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! That sounds good. I love brussels sprouts with just butter. My family doesn't like them as much as I do, so they just buy the frozen ones with butter already on them. But I've had boiled before too. It's all good.

I want some ..... hotdogs...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2007)

We eat pounds and pounds of Brussel Sprouts. 

I love them roasted but I use higher heat, like Breezy.  After reading Barbara Kafka's "Roasting" book, I always crank up the heat to 450 or so.

I also mince them and sautee with olive oil and garlic.

I high heat roasted some green beans the other day and topped them with some lemon juice and pecorino romano and they were very good.  I am going to do this with BS soon.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

i am going to try higher heat next time as well.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 11, 2007)

I love Brussels sprouts shredded and then effectively stir fried in olive oil. Towards the end, I sprinkle in a little cinnamon and nutmeg. Delicious. They don't smell while cooking and they keep their appetising green colour.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

That is a very interesting preparation Snoop. i have never heard of them shredded. I will try that some day.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2007)

When I said "mince" Imeant shred.  But I shred with a knife.

Shredded BS are excellent in Bubble and Squeak as a replacement for cabbage.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh I actually didn't see where you said that Jenny. Time to clean my glasses


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd like to try roasting them, too...wow, that sounds delicious....although my daughters will complain if I smell up the house. For a long time I didn't cook brussels, even though I love them, because my husband claimed he hates them (bad childhood experience with over cooked, bitter veggies). I bought fresh brussels a few months ago and promised my husband that if he didn't like how I prepared them, I wouldn't make him face them again. Like others here, I also sauteed them (having cut them in half, first) with onion and garlic in olive oil & a dab of butter. I used my 10" non-stick omlette pan. Actually, the onion and garlic are started first, only adding the brussels after the onion has started to caramelize a little. After adding the brussels, I only sautee them until they start to turn bright green and their surfaces have caramelized a little, then the heat gets turned down, and a lid put on the pan for a couple of minutes so that they can get tender, but not over-cook. This doesn't seem to smell too bad!  My husband liked them. The next time, I added mushrooms to the sautee. That was nice. Next time I think I'll try the bacon suggestion.


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 11, 2007)

I like to roast my Brussel's with onion and pine nuts. I'm going to try the roasted mixed root vegetables also. Looks like a good recipe 

Av


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

Ohhhh pine nuts, what a great addition!


----------



## Aria (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought a fresh hank and froze them.  I will try the Brussel Sprouts and follow the neat suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2007)

Drizzle with a bit of reduced balsamic before roasting - really good.  At least try a few at first.

I would be afraid the pine nuts would burn if I roasted them in the same pan as the Brussels sprouts.  Wouldn't they burn?


----------

